# childs t shirts



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

hi all just been in the ttoc shop smallest size childs t shirt was 5-6 but at brooklands i was told that 3-4 was available is this correct and how do i order the smaller size if available


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

IM Rob ,,,,R6BTT


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

cheers david


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Andy, just put a comment on that you want 3-4 and I'll sort it.
Cheers, Rob


----------

